# old rig



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

here in washington state we use ast rigs i have been spraying orange peel for 13 years and the oldest rig i have used is 1995 well there is a old 400 gallon spit tank in my area for 900 with no hose or gun and is not stainless stell but i feel is worth the price what are the issuse with older rigs ?


----------

